# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  It's decided!!

## The-Jame

Well I informed you all of my intetnions to get a 'bigger' snake and I've finally set my heart on the exact snake that I want (they may be bitey but i don't care, that's why we're in this business)... a Jungle Carpet Python!! Figured they were the snake for me after holding numerous different species down my local reptile store, researching them and genuinely just loving the grace of these snakes, I think I may go for a Jag but i'm not sure on this yet as there is £300 difference between the two, but we shall see, when I've found the perfect one for me (and have the money) expect pictures people... and lots of them  :Wink:  thanks again.

----------


## dragonboy4578

Sounds good. I never found them to be to bitey though....

Morgan :Very Happy:

----------


## The-Jame

> Sounds good. I never found them to be to bitey though....
> 
> Morgan


Well I handled two different JCP's when I was in the store (just to see how I got on with them) and I just felt I had a really good 'vibe' with the two of them, I was told they have a really high feeding response but I feel aslong as your not stupid with the animal then theoretically you'd be fine  :Very Happy:  absolutely gorgeous ones though  :Very Happy:

----------


## youbeyouibei

Congratulations! Look forward to the pictures of whatever you choose. I'm debating between a RTB and a carpet...decisions, decisions, lol! Take care & again, congratulations.

----------


## The-Jame

> Congratulations! Look forward to the pictures of whatever you choose. I'm debating between a RTB and a carpet...decisions, decisions, lol! Take care & again, congratulations.


I was in the same boat of you (debating between RTB and JCP) I chose a JCP mainly for marking's other than anything else, any one that you decide to get I'm sure you'll be happy with, have fun and thanks hehe  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muddyredneck

great choice! u cant go wrong with a jag, they are alittle more expensive if im not mistaken but carpets are the best of both worlds, they have so many possabilties with cageing and what not which is why i got my costal carpet girl, i wanted to be able to build her a 6x4x3 foot cage when shes an adult and have pretty much endless options


as for the bity, id say they are more jumpy then anything and when u get a hatchling u wont even feel a strike, lol its actually kinda funny because they dont bite and wrap just this noodle sayin back up or ill bitecha. they deff grow out of it tho, my girl is probly still only a coupe months old and a foot and a half and shes already getting better, just likes to watch wats goin on and be ready.

----------


## The-Jame

awww she sounds nice, yeah that's why I'm getting one too if I'm honest the caging and the patterns/colours truly amazing snakes, in the shop i seen them climbing trees and stuff they just looked really peaceful haha  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sariel

Welcome to carpets! Good choice I say <not that any of them are bad> 

 They can be pretty fiesty as younging, but they grow out of it with handling. I have two, ones alittle mouthy, but never bites. The other is as laid back as you can get without being a ball python. Shes about a seven foot jungle and an absolute doll. As for the feeding responce.. yah.. I dont do no tail dangling with them, I use tongs >:[

----------


## The-Jame

Yeah carpets are awesome  :Very Happy:  it's definitely what I'm going to get, and I'm not afraid of being bitten, thats part of the job  :Very Happy:  yeah I've got tongs already so it's just about getting everything else haha  :Razz:

----------


## Austin236

Sweet! I have 2 female Coastal Carpet Pythons one 3ft the other 5ft. And they can be bitey as babies but usually stop after a few weeks of handling, other times they don't at all. They really aren't the bitey snake a lot of people make them out to be :Wag of the finger: . I was under the same assumption 6 years ago when I got into reptiles heavily and quickly found out otherwise.

----------


## The-Jame

> Sweet! I have 2 female Coastal Carpet Pythons one 3ft the other 5ft. And they can be bitey as babies but usually stop after a few weeks of handling, other times they don't at all. They really aren't the bitey snake a lot of people make them out to be. I was under the same assumption 6 years ago when I got into reptiles heavily and quickly found out otherwise.


I expect to get bitten so its not that bad anyway but I just love them haha might get two or three but just gotta decide haha

----------


## Void

> I expect to get bitten so its not that bad anyway but I just love them haha might get two or three but just gotta decide haha


I find their bites feel more like cat scratches...they itch more than they hurt. My oldest carpet,Hazard, struck at any and everything when she was younger but she got out of it quick. The other two has never struck since day one of receiving them. Omega is a lil jumpy and Strife will fall asleep anywhere. You'll definitely want more than one tho...they're just amazing. Soon as I find a blk and wht one ill be happy ^_^

----------


## Sarin

Awesome! I love Carpets. I took the plunge and got one a couple of weeks ago. (A Bredli) They get about 8 feet.

She is very very nippy but to be honest, it doesn't bug me. I know she will grow out of it if I keep handling her (within reason of course). Out of the 30 or so bites so far, she only broke the skin 2 or 3 times. I find it rather cute!

Make sure you show us LOTS of pictures when you get him/her.  :Good Job:

----------


## The-Jame

> I find their bites feel more like cat scratches...they itch more than they hurt. My oldest carpet,Hazard, struck at any and everything when she was younger but she got out of it quick. The other two has never struck since day one of receiving them. Omega is a lil jumpy and Strife will fall asleep anywhere. You'll definitely want more than one tho...they're just amazing. Soon as I find a blk and wht one ill be happy ^_^


Yeah I definitely want more than one its just convincing my mom, she'll probably have a fit (she's not too fond of snakes  :Razz: ) they really are gorgeous snakes though  :Very Happy:  I swear I'm in love.

----------


## The-Jame

> Awesome! I love Carpets. I took the plunge and got one a couple of weeks ago. (A Bredli) They get about 8 feet.
> 
> She is very very nippy but to be honest, it doesn't bug me. I know she will grow out of it if I keep handling her (within reason of course). Out of the 30 or so bites so far, she only broke the skin 2 or 3 times. I find it rather cute!
> 
> Make sure you show us LOTS of pictures when you get him/her.


Yeah I do love bredli's aswell, they got lush patterns I might consider getting some of them after my jungle('s), haha yeah I'm ready for the nippyness, I'll have to run a bootcamp if they dont stop haha  :Wink: . I will don't worry about that will be my prized possesion  :Very Happy:  do the same with your bredli  :Razz:

----------

